# Text effects in adobe fireworks (Dog tag)



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering whether someone could help me, first things first how do you create text effect exactly the same as the Fireworks logo that I have attached in fireworks MX 2004. 

Second point, I would like to produce a dog tag and add this text effect mentioned above onto the tag.

Any help would be much appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

No replies :/ This forums usually very quick.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Create a square, fill it with a gradient, use the text tool for the letters and create a bevelled edge.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by text effects - the text doesn't seem to have any effects used on it - there is only the gradient background as far as I can see
I don't use Fireworks so am not familiar with the layout but if it follows the same sort of toolbar as Photoshop there will be a floodfill button that looks like a paintucket being tipped out and if you right click on it there should be a gradient tool in a drop down menu. 
This is a tutorial in using gradient fills for Fireworks MX 2004

What material were you going to be using for the dogtag?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I still cant seem to be able to do it  
Lets put it this way; How do you make the Fireworks logo that I attached my first post in Firework MX 2004?

zuluclayman; I want to engrave/etch text into a metallic dog tag.. Is this possible? Please help. 

Thanks


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

as Koala has said - start by making a square, fill it with a gradient using the fill tool with gradient selected - you will have to play around with the colours until you get them right - then use the text tool to place your text in a new layer - play around with different fonts until you are happy with the results - add a bevel to the edges if you want in the square layer - once happy with the look, flatten the layers - YouTube - SIMPLE LOGO TUT FIREWORKS MX 2004 is a Youtube tutorial link fo making a logo - adapt the procedures to making your image.
As far as etching/engraving metal with this you would have to take your image to a professional to do that - some of the engravers/key cutters in shopping centres may be able to suggest where to do this locally for you OR approach a copy shop/design centre near you.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help, although I think you have misunderstood me. I believe you seem to think that I am trying to produce a real life dog tag. This is not the case. I would like to make a image of a dog tag with engraved text (the same effect as the fireworks logo - first post) The following link is what I want to do in fireworks ; 

http://www.learnit2.com/tutorial 003/index.php

Hopefully this helps. 

-GJ


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

the tutorial you have posted is for Photoshop but you will find many of the steps are similar if not the same in Firewire - substitute the colours you want for the monochromatic greys in the gradient step by clicking on the little coloured squares at the ends of the gradient slider then add your text


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

1. Type the desired text on top of the dog tag.
2. Set the color of the text to the lightest color on the tag.
3. Add the "Inner Shadow" filter.
4. Set the color of the Inner Shadow filter to the darkest color on the tag.


----------

